# Gurkha Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 Cigar Review - Good Mild Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Creamy Smooth. Good Tobacco flavor with some mild spice.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 Cigar Review - Good Mild Cigar


----------

